# [Proyecto] TRES EN RAYA en microprogramación



## Americo (Jun 18, 2011)

Buenos días comunidad, contarles que  acabo de presentar un proyecto en mi facultad, y cómo dije a comienzos de semestre, éste semestre *SERÁ DE JUEGOS *... y pues de a poco les presentaré los juego que hice; aparte de éste juego implementé ping pong en vhdl (que debo defender el lunes), luego debo defender éste mismo proyecto (tres en raya), para otra materia pero que se implementa con el pic 16f628, además del ping pong. Ya les estaré enviando éstos proyectitos.
ESPERO QUE LA LECTURA SEA ENTRETENIDA. Empezemos

*JUEGO TRES EN RAYA CON MICROPROGRAMACION*




​
*RESUMEN*
“Tres en raya” es un juego sencillo e intuitivo, que muchos jugamos en nuestra infancia y aún ahora lo seguimos haciendo, por que tan solo necesitamos un papel y un bolígrafo para tener retos de estrategia, en un tablero simple de 3x3. Tenemos un pequeño inconveniente que se tratara en el siguiente trabajo, el juego clásico es de 2 jugadores, pero ¿Si queremos jugar solos?
EL tres en raya pertenece a los juegos de solución finita, ésto indica que se pueden contar todas las jugadas posibles. Aun así, el juego es sencillo, sus jugadas y estrategias sencillas, pero ésto no indica una solución sencilla para implementarlo digitalmente, ya que presenta varios problemas en la implementación y en la inteligencia artificial que deberá presentar el jugador automatizado.
Trataremos el método de la microprogramación para reducir el número de compuertas utilizadas, además de reducir el tamaño del circuito y los costos.
*ABSTRACT*
...

INDICE GENERAL
Capitulo 1: ANTECEDENTES Y PROPOSITOS
1.1 Introducción 1
1.2. Objetivos 2
1.2.1 Objetivo General 2
1.2.2 Objetivos Específicos 2
Capitulo 2: ANALISIS TEORICO
2.1. Descripción del material de juego 3
2.2 Reglas Básicas del Juego 3
2.3 Apertura y Posibles Respuestas 4
2.3.1 Casillas Simétricas 5
2.4 Respuestas a Posibles jugadas de Humano 5
2.5 Diagramas de Bloques 7
Capitulo 3: DESARROLLO DEL PROYECTO
3.1 Flujo grama 8
3.2 Programa AHPL 9
3.3 Circuito de Control y Datos 11
3.3.1 Circuito de Control 11
3.3.2 Circuito de Datos 14
3.3.3 Teclado Matricial y el CI 74c922 15
3.4 Diagramas de tiempos 16
3.5 Layout del Circuito 18
Capitulo 4: CONCLUSIONES Y MEJORAS
4.1 Conclusiones 20
4. 2 Mejoras 20
5. BIBLIOGRAFÍA 20
6. ANEXOS
LINK de descarga del documento pdf aqui . Son 12 Mb Aproximadamente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2011)

“Tres en raya”  = ''tateti''  en Argentina


----------



## thenot (Dic 4, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> “Tres en raya”  = ''tateti''  en argentina


“Tres en raya”  = "gato" en chile


----------



## armandolopezmx (Dic 4, 2011)

thenot dijo:


> “Tres en raya”  = "gato" en chile







tambien en mexico se le conoce como "gato"


----------



## ajcl19 (Ene 28, 2012)

Americo dijo:


> Buenos dias comuniad,contarles que  acabo de presentar un proyecto en mi facultad, y como dije a comienzos de semestre, este semestre *SERA DE JUEGOS *... y pues de a poco les presentare los juego que hize; aparte de este juego implemente pin pong en vhdl (que debo defender el lunes), luego debo defender este mismo proyecto (tres en raya), para otra materia pero que se implementa con el pic 16f628, ademas del ping pong. Ya les estare enviando estos proyectitos.
> ESPERO QUE LA LECTURA SEA ENTRETENIDA. Empezemos
> 
> *JUEGO TRES EN RAYA CON MICROPROGRAMACION*
> ...



Hola americo  me gustaria desarrolar este tipo de proyecto, una pregunta en la programacion solo esta para juegues con la maquina (para que ganes o pierdas) o es entredos personas; si es con la maquinas da entender que tiene algo de integiligencia. Apoye con el codigo no te pido que lo pases sino que me apoyes .


----------



## Americo (Ene 28, 2012)

Buen Dia, bueno descargenlo... y pues si quieren implementarlo ya sea con microprogramación, o con algun pic.. pues ahi tienen el diagrama de flujo completo, con los pasos para el nivel experto y para el nivel facil.  ajcl19 pues ahi tienes algo para empezar. Aunque revisando el proyecto ahora.. pues es muy simple con  muchas cosas que se podrian mejorar. pero para un proyecto en la facultad esta muy bueno..

Saludos.. y cualquier consulta por acá nomás...


----------



## BKAR (Ene 29, 2012)

Aquí en Perú se llama "michi" , me asusté cuando vi en 74c922, aquí está 4 veces un 16f628

Te has tomado tu tiempo en diseñarlo con componentes discretos...


----------



## leyenda (Feb 8, 2012)

En Colombia es triqui, excelente proyecto


----------

